# spawn/fresh eggs



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has some fresh eggs they can donate to me in the SE michigan area. This is is first year steelheading and i would like to avoid the store bought stuff. I am willing to trade you some gear, buy you beer, lunch etc.. i know it is illegal to sell them btw.. need to find in 2 days going up north to try my luck.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a small batch of steelhead roe cured up but its from this fall so the eggs are pretty small.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.centerpinangling.com/spawn-products.html


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Westsidesfury said:


> http://www.centerpinangling.com/spawn-products.html


Great site West!!! Thanks for the info, very valuable.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Raylaser said:


> Great site West!!! Thanks for the info, very valuable.


You're welcome my man.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I've heard good things about pro roe. I've had surprisingly decent luck with trout beads under a float in more natural colors, especially up north. Still haven't had a hook up with them on the clinton. Wax worms have also been kind to me in the past.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

I caught a fish today with Pro Roe. Good product.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought some from centerpin anglin, you do not get 700 to 800 eggs like they say and expensive.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

how did you like those eggs buck snort


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I havent caught any thing on Pro Roe, Ive had it since early sept, im thinking of going back to the real thing.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

If you know how to utilize it


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Lubbs said:


> I havent caught any thing on Pro Roe, Ive had it since early sept, im thinking of going back to the real thing.


Anyone ever salt cure their eggs? I have 3 large mason jars filled with steelhead skein from 4 years ago. Salt cured. Been in my fridge in the garage since the day I put them there. Never frozen.
Anytime I run out of "fresh frozen" eggs (I don't cure them. Freeze, then thaw and tie up) I open up a mason jar and tie up the salt cured. Eggs have become literally gelled. Last forever in a sack on a hook. And into the fourth year, still proven tasty to steelhead. In fact, hooked a hen on a NE flow this fall. Hit the salt cured bag after running fresh salmon roe through the run multiple times.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

There cant be much to it, use it as is , or add your own favorite scent to it . ive tried both


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Lubbs said:


> There cant be much to it, use it as is , or add your own favorite scent to it . ive tried both


Perhaps he is frying it up with bacon in the morning and eats it for breakfast. _T__hat _ is how he catches fish with it!


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

My secrets come out: Tied in a bag color, doesn't matter, about 4 or 5 in a bag and "cured" in Atlas Bright in Tight for an hour in room temperature.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Westsidesfury said:


> My secrets come out: Tied in a bag color, doesn't matter, about 4 or 5 in a bag and "cured" in Atlas Bright in Tight for an hour in room temperature.



what Color ?


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Orange. Dont disregard pink though. I've gotten a lot of fish on pink bags this year.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

i should have said what color brine ? i always tie pink, orange, and white bags for when I go out


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry I meant that as both. Orange and pink brine.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I myself don't pay any real particle attention to sack color either .When tying, or fishing for that matter.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Swampbuckster said:


> Anyone ever salt cure their eggs? I have 3 large mason jars filled with steelhead skein from 4 years ago. Salt cured. Been in my fridge in the garage since the day I put them there. Never frozen.
> Anytime I run out of "fresh frozen" eggs (I don't cure them. Freeze, then thaw and tie up) I open up a mason jar and tie up the salt cured. Eggs have become literally gelled. Last forever in a sack on a hook. And into the fourth year, still proven tasty to steelhead. In fact, hooked a hen on a NE flow this fall. Hit the salt cured bag after running fresh salmon roe through the run multiple times.


Hey Swamp: Never tried salt cured eggs before but salt cured minnows have proven deadly for ice fishing. Sometimes out producing live minnows when fished in the same hole. I'm guessing there may be something to the salt that provides an incentive to the fish. Either an odor or taste that is produced by the interaction of the salt with the bait and then the essence is released in the water when you fish them that is somewhat of an attractant. Not sure what the science is behind it but it does work!!


----------

